# Santee Boats, new skiff co!



## SanteeBoats (Oct 20, 2015)

Hello everybody we are Santee Boats

Santee Boats is a father-son operation in Greenville, SC, with over 35 years boat building experience. We created Santee Boats in the beginning of '15 and hope to grow.

We currently make a '15"5 fiberglass skiff rated up to 25 hp. We offer models available with center console, stick steering, or tiller steering.

We pride our boats in strength and stability, putting in the extra effort to make sure they last.

Please come check us out on our new website, leave us some feedback or ask a question!

www.SanteeBoats.com


----------

